# How long does it take to teach your dog to???



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

How long does it take to teach your dog to stay in the yard--when you use the meathod that goes like this....

You put the dog on his leash and collar and take him to the perimeter of the yard and when he crosses the "border" you yank him back and say "Rover NO, Yard" And do that all the way around the perimeter. 

I would think it would take a few weeks, but I don't know. It took us 3-4 weeks to get the recall.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If you've got a recall down then there isn't much point in showing the dog the yard line. (ie. with Chance if he starts going towards the street I call him back) Plus he'll start being scared to go for a walk with the way you explain it because he'll think he's in trouble if he walks out of the yard and since in both situations the dog will be on a leash, it gives mixed signals and the dog wont know what is right or what isn't.

If you're wanting him to know so he'll stay in the yard while you're indoors, get a fence. You shouldn't leave a dog outdoors alone with nothing to hold the dog back from being attacked or attacking another animal no matter HOW good you think your dog is.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Most dogs will catch on to this very quickly, until...

*Something more interesting is outside of the yard
*They get bored with their yard
*There is a squirrel, cat, dog, ball, person on a bike etc. to chase
*They follow a scent from their yard
*They follow the mailman or delivery person from their yard
*They are called from their yard by a passerby
*They decide to go look for their owner


*Most dogs will catch on to this very quickly until you go inside and leave them alone in the yard.* Please don't rely on training to keep them in their yard.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What TJ said. 

Supervise your dog, she isn't like the other dogs you have who readily stay in the yard. Put in a fence, get a dog run, or supervise her at all times. 

I have a lot of Obedience training and an advanced obedience title on my older dog - but I would be completely crazy and criminally irresponsible to expect her to stay on the property on her own when I'm not around to watch her - I know you have other dogs that stay on the property, but Wini is different, you are expecting too much from her. 

Please take this seriously, nobody wants to see something bad happen to Wini.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't use that technique. In fact, I think that's a terrible technique, so I think that your dog will bolt as soon as you're not there to administer the *punishment. *

My yard is fenced most of the way around (The first step to training the dog is MANAGEMENT). They can't get out except in areas that I permit them. 

Then I take my dog on a leash with me and when we get near the edge of the property (not AT the property line, but near the edge, about 5 ft back), I ask for my dog to sit, and a wait. When she does, I walk into the street, while she waits. Then I come back for her and I reward. I release her, then we enter the street and go for a walk. Sometimes, we go back to the yard and we play. Often I do this in conjunction with clicker training, if I've thought far enough to have my clicker with me. 

Little by little, I bring my dog closer to the property line. Whenever we go for a walk, or we just cross the street to get the mail, I always ask for a sit, wait then I come back. I always reward it profusely. Then we continue. When I'm working in the yard, we practice this. I have high value treats. The edge of the property is clearly marked, but I always stop her about 2 ft back. 

Then I work on standing waits. Same thing. Standing wait. Reward. Release (sometimes to go back into the yard, sometimes to continue on a walks. But *I* release her, so she knows that she doesn't go in the street on her own EVER). Then we work on moving waits. Same procedure, and we work on moving waits constantly for a long time.

Sometimes, rewards are treats. Sometimes, rewards are playing their favorite games. Often, rewards are going for a walk. And often, rewards are two or all three of these. 

Very quickly, my dogs learn that stopping at the property line is a GOOD thing. And they learn they don't go into the street without me (or Dh). 

My older dogs are reliable. Zamboni, has for years, sat on the edge of the driveway and watched squirrels in the neighbor's yard across the street. We joke that she must be telling him "you know, Squirrel. I'm a mean dog and I would mess you up, but I'm not allowed to cross the street." She'll sit in the driveway while dogs go by. Sometimes, she'll stand and wag her tail at them, or bark a couple woofs, but she doesn't leave the driveway. My other dogs learned this too. (It takes maturity to get it to be 100% reliable). My younger dog is learning this now. 

TJ is right. We should never count on our dogs to stop at the property line. My dogs are never outside unsupervised. But sometimes, stuff happens. I've opened the front door to let the kids out only to find that some door-to-door solicitor has left the front gate wide open. With my training, my dogs won't bolt. They know the property line is a magical place where if they stop, wonderful things happen to them. 

Your approach just doesn't teach that.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I look at it this way, my trainers who have titled dogs in Obedience and Schutzhund won't leave their dogs unsupervised because of all the reason TJ listed (and I'm sure many more) then why would I, someone who does this as a hobby? My trainers are very big on distraction training too, but it is still too risky. Even underground fences are not recommended because GSDs are too high drive/motivated.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just read some of you other posts and saw that you were having an issue with her barking at strangers and chasing them. I would buy some inexpensive fencing (rolls of 5' x 50' wire here is $45 plus posts are about $6.50) and fence in an area for her. You don't want someone to get scared and make a complaint and have to deal with the whole aggressive dog thing (I'm not saying your dog is aggressive, but someone may complain that she is)


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah she isn't aggressive, but she will chase people. never chases cars though just people. What do you all think about the invisible fences? They are a bit pricey, thats why we haven't put one in. plus I never liked them.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Some previous threads: 

electronic fence 

Underground fence 

Invisible Fence good or bad?  

I just used the Search function that is on the board, some people use google etc to bypass the limitations of the board engine.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

These are the some of the reasons cited to not use an Invisible Fence: 



> Quote:
> And what about Electronic Invisible Fence Systems? This is what you won't hear from those who manufacture and sell IF Systems:
> 
> An E Fence won't keep your dog safe from other dogs that may wander onto your property.
> ...


I've read Pat Miller's thorough analysis for not using them. I've heard Pia Silvani speak about how ineffective they are (and detrimental to training). 

I'd never use an IF. 

There is, by the way, no reason that you have to fence in your WHOLE yard with a physical structure. Your pup would do well to have a play yard for exercise. She doesn't need, nor in my opinion should she have, several acres to run unsupervised if your reason for not fencing your yard is cost. 

Yes, it was rather expensive for us to fence in our yard, including our front yard, and it took quite a lot of our time because we did it ourselves. Our dogs are not allowed out there unsupervised, but when they're out there, they're safe. And just as importantly, the rest of the world is safe from harrassment -- perceived or real. 

I don't quite understand your comment that "she chases people not cars." Is that better, somehow? A dog that chases cars may get hit by a car. A dog that injures one too many people may get euthanized. (Notice I said "injured." Knocking over an elderly person or a bicyclist can result in worse injuries than a bite, and the local authories may treat it that way if it it's an ongoing problem.)

Having dogs isn't an inexpensive venture. And they tend to get more expensive as they age. But if we do things right, we can minimize costs over the long term. A fence is one of the ways that we do that. But once we build that fence, we go out and supervise/play/exercise/work with our dogs

It sounds like your pup has taught herself some bad habits. If not nipped in the bud, you could have some substantial problems on your hands down the road.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

also my neighbor had and electric fence and his gsd got use to the shock collor an would just walk/run right threw it ,the owner finally took the ef down and had a chain 6ft put up...


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't quite understand your comment that "she chases people not cars." Is that better, somehow? A dog that chases cars may get hit by a car. A dog that injures one too many people may get euthanized. (Notice I said "injured." Knocking over an elderly person or a bicyclist can result in worse injuries than a bite, and the local authories may treat it that way if it it's an ongoing problem.)


I just wanted everyone to know that she chases people, not cars. I realize chasing cars and people are both very dangerous. Trust me, I know. I lost a dog to chasing cars. I know she could get hit by a car if she chases them (which she does NOT) and get hurt/killed. Or if she chases people they will file a complaint/or sue.


----------

